# stripped oil bolt



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

When I was at the dealer they asked if I wanted a oil change and I told them I do it myself. Today when I went to change it I noticed the drain bolt is all stripped. I have changed the oil twice without a problem and know I didn't strip it. Am I way out there thinking the dealer purposely stripped it so I will have them do it? I couldn't even get the socket to seat properly when I tried to remove .


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Is the head that is stripped or is it the threads? Hopefully, it is just the bolt head. 

I wonder if the tech. didn't read the work order properly, changed the oil, and messed up the bolt. Does the oil look fresh on the dipstick? Did they reset the OLM? I've had Ford dealer mechanics screw up a work order and then the service write up person comes up and asks if you want the work done that they just mistakenly did.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

It's the bolt head and the oil still looks old. 

sent from my Thunderbolt using AutoGuide App


----------



## Jewel Red 5 (Feb 5, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> When I was at the dealer they asked if I wanted a oil change and I told them I do it myself. Today when I went to change it I noticed the drain bolt is all stripped. I have changed the oil twice without a problem and know I didn't strip it. Am I way out there thinking the dealer purposely stripped it so I will have them do it? I couldn't even get the socket to seat properly when I tried to remove .


Use a Channel lock pliers just make it tight it will come off.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

You might have to get a bolt-out and really tighten it on there. Locking pliers will only mess it up worse. Use the locking pliers for a last-ditch effort. I bet it's torqued on there with a lot of torque. 

Sounds like a dealer tech screwed up, and stripped it out on a previous visit. 

If you have the tools/space, I'd highly suggest doing a topside oil change. Then the dinky 10mm drain plug doesn't need to come out for this routine maintenance.


----------



## EcoCruze (Oct 25, 2011)

A smaller socket (lightly) tapped on with a hammer....or Vice Grips are your friend in this situation, just be sure your going in the correct direction when you try and remove it.


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

just use an easy-out. There are actually sockets meant for things like this....
who changed your oil last time?


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

i changed it since new and never had a problem or noticed any stripping going on but who knows. Either I did it without knowing or the dealer f'd with it when it was in the shop last week after I told them I change my own oil just so I can go back with my tail between my legs. I have a tendency to think like that with all the corruption in the world!!


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

I wouldn't put it past a tech to do that out of spite


----------



## jfischer (Sep 17, 2011)

How tight were you going with the drain bolt? It's a VERY low torque setting, something like 16nm which is around 12 ft/lbs. And it's such a small head it would be easy to overtorque it and strip it.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Does the 1.4 have a different oil plug than the 1.8? My 1.8 has an 45 Torx. I have never seen a Torx as a oil plug until this car. I considered changing to a bolt but I have had no problems with it and there is enough around it not create an length issue. Besides I have the tools to remove the bolt every so many months I change oil. I only have 10000 on my car so I am on my 3rd change.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

1.4 and 1.8 have different bolts, the threads are not stripped just the bolt.


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

If not the dealer than maybe it was someone else, Where do you do your oil changes? maybe someone doesn't like it lol.

I spilled oil in my brothers parking lot once... good thing the superintendent was a buddy.


----------



## mrfix (Jan 29, 2012)

I think the dealer did change the oil and called to cover their @@@@ and get paid. I also think the dealer stripped the pan threads and the damaged bolt head is the evidence. The pan either requires replacing or to be drilled/threaded to the next size plug. The stock plugs are 14mm 1.5 thread, 10mm hex , to be torqued max 14nm.


----------

